
Reducing printf call overhead with variadic templates - luu
http://www.zverovich.net/2016/11/05/reducing-printf-call-overhead.html
======
flohofwoe
Interesting side note:
[https://github.com/fmtlib/fmt](https://github.com/fmtlib/fmt) of the same
author has been aded to the C++20 standard. One of the few inclusions into the
standard which (IMHO) can be universally considered to be a good thing. If
you're coming from printf() or iostreams, fmtlib is a joy to use, especially
together with pystring
([https://github.com/imageworks/pystring](https://github.com/imageworks/pystring)).

Both libs don't fix the underlying problems of std::string, but at least they
reduce the pain of working with strings in C++ considerably.

------
asdfasgasdgasdg
absl::StrFormat uses something like this technique:
[https://abseil.io/docs/cpp/guides/format](https://abseil.io/docs/cpp/guides/format)

